# middle name for jade?



## samface182

i love the name jade but i cant think of a good middle name. it was goin to be rachel after my gran but jade rachel doesnt really go :shrug:

help? :flower:


----------



## trumpetbum

Jade Eveline
Jade Emmaline
Jade Nadine
Jade Willow
Jade Scarlett
Jade Rebecca
Jade Amber
Jade Olivia
Jade Louise
Jade Ruby
Jade Sienna
Jade Lily
Jade Leah


----------



## ladyandbump

I quite like...

Jade Olivia
Jade Elizabeth
Jade Marie
Jade Alexandra
Jade Amelia
Jade Isabelle
Jade Annabel

Lots of names go with Jade really so not sure xx


----------



## RubyRainbows

Jade Sophia
Jade Alexandra
Jade Mariah
Jade Alexis


----------



## readyforbaby

Jade Elizabeth
Jade Alexi
Jade Miette
Jade Adora
Jade Evangeline
Jade Olivia
Jade Isabel
Jade Elyse
Jade Frances
Jade Ansley


----------



## xsophiexleax

Oooh Jade Olivia sounds good!


----------



## Gizmo

Jade Allana
Jade Arielle
Jade Esme


----------



## Zo23

Jade Nicole

(I don't know why I am so obsessed with getting people to use my name)


----------



## Ley

Jade Catherine


----------



## Keljane1980

trumpetbum said:


> Jade Eveline
> Jade Emmaline
> Jade Nadine
> Jade Willow
> Jade Scarlett
> Jade Rebecca
> Jade Amber
> Jade Olivia
> Jade Louise
> Jade Ruby
> Jade Sienna
> Jade Lily
> Jade Leah

 i love jade amber!!

mummy k maternity


----------



## venusrockstar

Jade Lynn


----------



## messymum

my oh suggested jade india i think it sounds nice


----------



## sjminimac

I work with a girl called Jade Melody, which is lovely :)


----------



## Brandy1015

My little girl is named Jadyn Ahleigh. I like all the names the other girls have suggested too.


----------



## passengerrach

jade leigh?


----------



## Shazzy-babee

jade louise sounds nice x


----------



## lace&pearls

Depending on your surname I think Jade Rachel could sound quite nice :) but that's just me lol 

other suggestions..

Jade Lauren
Jade Megan
Jade Elouise
Jade Louise
Jade Marie
Jade Isabelle 
Jade Rebecca 
Jade Emily 

:)


----------



## benevolent

I have a friend named Jade and her middle name is Aja, pronounced like Asia.


----------



## LunaRose

I like Jade Isabella :flower: xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Jade Louise has a nice ring to it. x


----------



## trumpetbum

I also like Jade Alicia


----------



## Julie74d

Jade Olivia is nice x


----------



## myasmumma

i love jade marie


----------

